# What do you do when not on the road



## kokomojoe (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm currently housed up and taking welding classes just cause it's a job where you can travel to different places and find work almost anywhere with it. Once I'm done with that though and the weather is nicer I'm anxious to get on another train, what do you guys find yourself doing if you aren't full time traveling?


----------



## Johnny P (Feb 20, 2015)

Going crazy...drinking and smoking pot more...reading like a madman


----------



## Rob Nothing (Feb 20, 2015)

Work. Learn. Write.

Where are the classes you are taking for welding? @kokomojoe I've slowly been looking into options for getting a welders certificate. So far no luck the couple of low cost places I've tried. One dgaf about me and doesn't call back, and the other cut their welding course. Seriously want to avoid another pell grant headache.


----------



## kokomojoe (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm in my hometown of greenwood and it's at a place called c9, if you look around you can find a place. And Johnny I've been doing the same, except for smoking, trying to find a job and make some money before hitting the road again and passing a drug test helps a lot.


----------



## Tude (Feb 20, 2015)

Very cool thread my friend. I've talked with many of you over the years - and some of you are extreme travelers and are on the road - hands down. Others take time off and travel for a short period of time. And then others stop and recoup - get jobs enough to refuel with supplies and equipment and set out again to just go. I read this from the many blogs and writings here and other places. Again - a great thread!!!!


----------



## CelticWanderer (Feb 20, 2015)

I work shitty retail jobs to save up some cash for when i leave. Also a bukufuckton of longboarding and trying to make music


----------



## Johnny P (Feb 20, 2015)

I think if I could even get hired at a shitty retail job it would hasten suicide or murder. Oh god how I would loathe that! 

How can you do that to yourself?


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 20, 2015)

I sometimes raise a family & work & pay bills but mostly I just worry about them while I procrastinate & await my next departure. I am a longterm parttime traveler who racks up 20k-30k miles a year plus doing road trips, megabus trips, rideshare trips & frieght train trips; all often in the same week. I dont just travel in the warmer months but normally I do travel much more when it is warm throughout the whole US.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Feb 20, 2015)

Johnny P said:


> I think if I could even get hired at a shitty retail job it would hasten suicide or murder. Oh god how I would loathe that!
> 
> How can you do that to yourself?


I see it as a balance. They're the easiest jobs to land and i make enough money to get what i need and still pay bills. After dealing with all that bull shit for a year or 2 and racking up a grand or 2 for travel, leaving is so much sweeter. It's like being in a bow and arrow. You get pulled back and its tense and fucking stressful but then you just fucking fly.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Feb 20, 2015)

Yea my boss was telling me about welding and different certificates. Pipeline welding apparently a smart choice.. take that straight to the oil fields. I guess most secondary ed / adult schools have welding courses. I had no idea. Most of the easy places I've seen you have to be a certain age or they won't take you. I'll find my c9 then.


----------



## Anagor (Feb 21, 2015)

Working as software developer ... 
But not for long anymore I guess ...


----------



## Art101 (Feb 21, 2015)

For a lot of years I was a seasonal worker,I ran chairlift in the winter and traveled spring summer fall and cooked.Lately its just work read research plot and wait.


----------

